# Tito Ortiz: I'd beat Jon Jones in my prime



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Source: ESPN.CO.UK



> Tito Ortiz has made the bold claim that he would beat Jon Jones if the pair both fought in their primes.
> 
> Ortiz, who will soon be inducted into the UFC Hall of Fame, has registered more successful light-heavyweight title defences than any fighter in UFC history.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming there's nobody who believes that a prime Tito Ortiz could beat Jon Jones, much less have remained the LHW champ until now...is there?


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Tito coulnd't beat a fly back when he was young! No way does he beat Jon, Jon would eat him alive!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

He knows he couldn't beat him. This is just your typical Tito hyping himself up to try and sell his next fight.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

um honestly idk...titos nemesis was chuck. a young tito with crappy stand up and relentless gnp might be a handful for jones. anyhow, this evolution bs is kind of played out. idk about this specific match up, but i remember when tito was the ufc, and a fresh tito would have smashed a lot of ppl.

Height	6 ft 2 in (1.88 m)

Reach	74.0 in (188 cm)

very good submission wrestler, solid chin, very hard to sub...

his best wins are ken, vitor and forrest, (i dont take bader seriously at this point) so il say no. but tito was legit and ppl shouldnt really be here, if they dont realise there might not have been a "here" if it wasnt for tito.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

tito sucks as a wrestler and thats his strength! plus he is one of the weirdest looking guys on the planet!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sharon said:


> Tito coulnd't beat a fly back when he was young! No way does he beat Jon, Jon would eat him alive!


He beat Wanderlei when he was younger. Tito was a beast back in the day.

Tito was good back in his day, but Jones is the greatest Light Heavyweight of all time and what he's done to Shogun, Rampage, Machida, and Rashad, the four guys that were the top Light Heavyweights in the world just two years ago is amazing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Tito would have easily beat Jon Jones in his prime. At losing.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Sharon said:


> tito sucks as a wrestler and thats his strength! plus he is one of the weirdest looking guys on the planet!


ok sharon...




TheLyotoLegion said:


> He beat Wanderlei when he was younger. Tito was a beast back in the day.
> 
> Tito was good back in his day, but Jones is the greatest Light Heavyweight of all time and what he's done to Shogun, Rampage, Machida, and Rashad, the four guys that were the top Light Heavyweights in the world just two years ago is amazing.



some guys are a puzzle waiting to solved. others are just timelessly legit. whether jones is one or the other remains to be seen. in some ways its easier to beat 4 greats in 2 years than 2 greats in four.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito was a damn good fighter... in his time.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Sharon said:


> tito sucks as a wrestler and thats his strength! *plus he is one of the weirdest looking guys on the planet!*


This is the third quote from you posting your thoughts on the looks of fighters. Considering your new that's a few too many for me.

Quite honestly I don't care if you think the fighters are "cute", "ugly" or "hot". 

If you want to discuss looks of fighters you can start a new thread about it.

In the meantime, spare me your thoughts on the looks of every fighter that is of topic in each thread. 



As for the OP, I think it's safe to say that Tito is delusional to think he could beat Jones in his prime. Tito was great in his prime, but the evolution of the game has far surpassed his talents and so too, has the caliber of athlete as it will continue to do so.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Sharon said:


> *he is one of the weirdest looking guys on the planet!*




this is titos missus...










so... unless your pics beat this, i aint really interested in your thoughts on what or who is hot, and i really doubt tito would be either!..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Of course he could of beat him in his prime... Jon Jones would of only been about 12 years old then, although it would still be a tough fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ugh, I'm sure he was trying to sound brash and confident, but he achieved the exact opposite. "You whippershnappers should've tried tangling wish me when I shtill had all my teesh!"


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Was browsing around the forum then saw this thread..


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> This is the third quote from you posting your thoughts on the looks of fighters. Considering your new that's a few too many for me.
> 
> Quite honestly I don't care if you think the fighters are "cute", "ugly" or "hot".
> 
> ...



Go easy there, I understand your point but I am sure if FMMA was more popular dudes would be commenting on the fighters looks as well. Besides we need more female posters, they buy PPV as well :thumbsup:

Besides Tito got a melon for a head =-p. Even though I don't think Tito is right, he's still one of the all time greats and could have given plenty of current fighters problems.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Doesn't make it any less irritating, Soakked. We are talking about professional fighters not a beauty competition. Male or female makes no difference.

As for Tito beating Jon Jones in his prime. Not a chance. Jones would outwrestle Tito in a heartbeat. That would beat the excuse machine that is Ortiz. Bones could keep it standing or take him down. Either way he loses.

But we would get to hear another Tito excuse. I'd put money on a fractured rectum.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

In Tito's prime I am sure he and Jon would have been good friends, so even in his prime we would never know.:confused05:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soakked said:


> Go easy there, I understand your point but I am sure if FMMA was more popular dudes would be commenting on the fighters looks as well. Besides we need more female posters, they buy PPV as well :thumbsup:
> 
> Besides Tito got a melon for a head =-p. Even though I don't think Tito is right, he's still one of the all time greats and could have given plenty of current fighters problems.


pretty sure if the gay contingent were posting on hard bottoms, thrust factor and great lips for... youd see the point. its irrelavent spam. oh and hes a shit wrestler too...










Submission grappling
Abu Dhabi Combat Club
2000 ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championships −99 kg Bronze Medalist
2000 ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championships Absolute 4th Place
Amateur wrestling
California Community College Athletic Association
CCCAA State Champion (1995, 1996)
CCCAA All-American (1995, 1996)
CCCAA All-State Selection (1995, 1996)
California Interscholastic Federation
CIF All-State Selection (1993)


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Doesn't make it any less irritating, Soakked. We are talking about professional fighters not a beauty competition. Male or female makes no difference.
> 
> As for Tito beating Jon Jones in his prime. Not a chance. Jones would outwrestle Tito in a heartbeat. That would beat the excuse machine that is Ortiz. Bones could keep it standing or take him down. Either way he loses.
> 
> But we would get to hear another Tito excuse. I'd put money on a fractured rectum.


Yeah I tire of Tito exaggerating his ability and the affect of his injuries. Don't get me wrong I am sure his injuries has had a large part in his decline, but JBJ isn't someone he would bully. Besides he acts like his injuries were kriptomite and he's superman without them which is quite funny. This is coming from a Tito fan.



lolwut said:


> pretty sure if the gay contingent were posting on hard bottoms and great lips for... *youd see the point*. its irrelavent spam. oh and hes a shit wrestler too...


In my first sentence I said I saw the point. What I was saying is that if female mma was more popular guys would be commenting left and right on the fighters looks. Cyborg/Gina anyone? But that's ok. Just looking for consistency, and I wasn't knocking the OP in anyway, just trying to make that point. 

But lets not derail the thread.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Edit...


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

i think he couldve had a shot like he said someone needs to really pressure jones and with that reach its hard to get inside so if someone goes in with that gameplan and ready to take a little punishment to dish it out then who knows wouldve been a good fight for sure though


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lolwut said:


> this is titos missus...


False. *This* is Tito's missus.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Except that Tito has never liked taking a hit and has always been hesitant against someone who can hurt him with strikes. Jones might not be able to ko him like Chuck but he could hurt him. Especially with the body shots he likes to throw. The same kinds of shots that have dropped Tito multiple times over his career. The giant head sucks too much strength away from his core for it to be able to take a hard hit.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soakked said:


> In my first sentence I said I saw the point. What I was saying is that if female mma was more popular guys would be commenting left and right on the fighters looks. Cyborg/Gina anyone? But that's ok.


the day i read cyborgs shite because she looks funny...



Soakked said:


> Just looking for consistency,



by promoting a prejudice you tacitly disapprove of? lets try that with the rest of the isms...

consistency exists. its called fighter bashing. calling tito an ugly shit wrestler is clearly this. having a vagina dont change this. thats why its called consistency.



Soakked said:


> But lets not derail the thread.


agreed.




Canadian Psycho said:


> False. *This* is Tito's missus.


savior complex eh?

if you aint fapped to titos missus...

and we all know sharons best day photo aint getting close to jessas worst...

lets get back on topic


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lolwut said:


> savior complex eh?
> 
> if you aint fapped to titos missus...
> 
> ...


I've fapped to Jenna many a time. But not the used up, soulless slag that has been left behind. Tito is dating and has been dating the latter. 

But yes, back on topic. I've always liked Ortiz, and have defended him on numerous occasion. As I said, he was an excellent fighter for his time.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I've fapped to Jenna many a time. But not the used up, soulless slag that has been left behind. Tito is dating and has been dating the latter.
> 
> But yes, back on topic. I've always liked Ortiz, and have defended him on numerous occasion. As I said, he was an excellent fighter for his time.


lol...right. im sure she can even contemplate the poverty of your reality...

too many levels of unhealthy attitudes to women, baseless hubris and complete denial of the sexual histories of everyone you ever...

lets not go there.

"mma has evolved!"

how does jones win? or does he just "evolve all over tito in the cage?

im ****in fed up of creationists using "evolution by armbar" as a catch all nut hug device for theoretical victory in every fantasy match up ever.

the last point aint at you. 

mma has gone from stone, paper, scissors, to everyone pretending they are a better swiss army knife than the last one that came out...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, Tito couldn't get past Frank Shamrock, Randy Couture, or Chuck Liddell in his "prime". To say Tito could have put Jones on his back and ground and pound him is crazy. Tito made his legacy beating middleweights I dare say 60-70% of the large light heavyweights, the guys that drop down from heavyweight would have beaten Tito Ortiz.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> *lol...right. im sure she can even contemplate the poverty of your reality...
> 
> too many levels of unhealthy attitudes to women, baseless hubris and complete denial of the sexual histories of everyone you ever...*
> 
> ...


It begins!... again.

How about Jones wins by being better than Tito at wrestling, GnP, striking, and anything remotely athletic? How about Jones wins due to a tendency of his to throw hard body shots that Tito has been notably weak towards over the course of his career? How about we use logic instead of saying that everyone is just using the evolution excuse?


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> It begins!... again.
> 
> How about Jones wins by being better than Tito at wrestling, GnP, striking, and anything remotely athletic? How about Jones wins due to a tendency of his to throw hard body shots that Tito has been notably weak towards over the course of his career? How about we use logic instead of saying that everyone is just using the evolution excuse?



im pretty sure i remember why i put you on ignore. arguing with people you are broadly in agreement with. let me see...i dont buy the jones is simply better at everything argument. based on what? based on what is jones better at all forms of wrestling? the rib shots are a good point. 

how about look up logic in the dictionary and come back with a working vocabulary you actually understand rather than a misunderstanding of the concept of evolution and some weird assertion of validity based on membership of an internet page. the evolution by armbar excuse is rampant. your lazy musings and confirmation bias, have been the closest thing to an actual break down in the history of this thread.

ok, so weve established that tito is vulnerable to certain things. we know that. what we dont know is if jones is vulnerable to relentless takedowns and submission wrestling. tell me who has actually come at him like that in the way a prime tito would?

titos a pretty big dude. he is 6'2" and was a beast in his day. i wouldnt just laugh him out of contention without properly weighing up what would actually happen.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

lolwut said:


> this is titos missus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, maybe it's your youth, but I would rather hump a dead beaver than marry a pornstar any day of the week. Porn stars are like strippers, except with a stripper you can possibly delude yourself into thinking she hasn't been choking on dick since she was 14, and you can try to think that yours is the biggest she's seen and even then you need to be pretty delusional. With a porn star, nothing is a secret...nothing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

lolwut said:


> lol...right. im sure she can even contemplate the poverty of your reality...
> 
> too many levels of unhealthy attitudes to women, baseless hubris and complete denial of the sexual histories of everyone you ever...
> 
> ...


If you want to call this evolving the I guess so. Personally I prefer MMA Darwinism.










Oh and here's what happened to the guy demolishing Royce in that gif.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lolwut said:


> lol...right. im sure she can even contemplate the poverty of your reality...
> 
> too many levels of unhealthy attitudes to women, baseless hubris and complete denial of the sexual histories of everyone you ever...


Ah, yes, who am I to judge a woman who sold her body for money, used it up by age 30, and now desperately tries to regain some shred of lost innocence through countless cosmetic surgeries. I'm ashamed of myself, really. 

I'll just return to my impoverished reality and baseless hubris :laugh:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Okay, maybe it's your youth, but I would rather hump a dead beaver than marry a pornstar any day of the week. Porn stars are like strippers, except with a stripper you can possibly delude yourself into thinking she hasn't been choking on dick since she was 14, and you can try to think that yours is the biggest she's seen and even then you need to be pretty delusional. With a porn star, nothing is a secret...nothing.


who asked you to marry a porn star. and if we are talking about impotence then i am very youthful indeed. very youthful. and there are pills if you have those issues. maybe its your inexperience or nerves around women, but dont worry, theyve all had every hole punched in by the time they were 20. and they been choking on something long before that. 

and yes. i would be the biggest shed seen. 

this is all besides the point. the poster was attacking titos looks. titos ****in a porn star. the poster didnt just not chose to be a pornstar. she couldnt be a porn star in the eyes of anyone in her life. well not unless you count youporn homemade gonzo horror show stuff. 

tito might seem ugly to her, but his women is a porn star, and whether you like it or not, she is out of your ****in universe son. like really. she would literally no longer even accept payment to **** you.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, yes, who am I to judge a woman who sold her body for money, used it up by age 30, and now desperately tries to regain some shred of lost innocence through countless cosmetic surgeries. I'm ashamed of myself, really.
> 
> I'll just return to my impoverished reality and baseless hubris :laugh:


im not quite sure where you got your sex ed. how on earth does one use up their body. you do realise how you came to be? or that your exes has sex before you. oh but wait, she has the money for plastic surgery... which puts her up there with hollywood. 

dude, say what you say, but her social value is a great big bloody mountain and you are a little pissant shitting on the blade of grass at the bottom of it. 

ease back under the blade of grass and make like you are someone important to the other termites and earthworms. she is more independently successful than anyone in ufc history outside of brock lesnar. do you really think you own yur body, in your 9/5. or maybe one day if all your dreams come true and dana decides to own you....

she does whatever the hell she wants and she gets paid for it. problem?

i dont know whats worse about you guys, your complete addiction to porn or the curious and frankly sick and creepy way you hate on the pornstars that provide your longest relationship and most meaningful sexual experience in all likelyhood. 

far be it for her to judge you, an internet wankstain on a laptop with her picture on it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lolwut said:


> im not quite sure where you got your sex ed. how on earth does one use up their body. you do realise how you came to be? or that your exes has sex before you. oh but wait, she has the money for plastic surgery... which puts her up there with hollywood.
> 
> dude, say what you say, but her social value is a great big bloody mountain and you are a little pissant shitting on the blade of grass at the bottom of it.
> 
> far be it for her to judge you, an internet wankstain on a laptop with her picture on it.


Your user name is quite appropriate :laugh:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> If you want to call this evolving the I guess so. Personally I prefer MMA Darwinism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



evolution itself is survival of the most fitting, not the fittest. as any environmental science teacher will tell you, its not linear. it shapes itself to context. the context of american mma is not fighting, its the sport of american mma. unified rules, cage, point fighting etc. and it is beyond stupid to discount the effect of prime fighting span when evaluating anyone, but especially all time greats, who tend to have very strong characteristics and/or well roundness in the first place. and that goes for any sport, much more so one that is all of 19 years old in the states. i get that jon jones isnt the best example of an lnp/point fighting bastard child of the unified rules, but dont be an ass. consider the match up itself, rather than assuming "evolutiooooooonnn>>>> all. " 



Canadian Psycho said:


> Your user name is quite appropriate :laugh:


its quite the reactionary statement. and this is ban bait. so whether you love me or hate me, ive set it down straight and i have other good work to attend to. have fun.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

:thumb03:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> evolution itself is survival of the most fitting, not the fittest. as any environmental science teacher will tell you, its not linear. it shapes itself to context. the context of american mma is not fighting, its the sport of american mma. unified rules, cage, point fighting etc. and it is beyond stupid to discount the effect of prime fighting span when evaluating anyone, but especially all time greats, who tend to have very strong characteristics and/or well roundness in the first place. and that goes for any sport, much more so one that is all of 19 years old in the states. i get that jon jones isnt the best example of an lnp/point fighting bastard child of the unified rules, but dont be an ass. consider the match up itself, rather than assuming "evolutiooooooonnn>>>> all. "
> 
> 
> 
> its quite the reactionary statement. and this is ban bait. so whether you love me or hate me, ive set it down straight and i have other good work to attend to. have fun.


I thought you left for Sherdog.

You should still consider it as you're such a horrible poster, you make TLL look like Limba.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Honestly, its amazing how you guys write off a prime Tito Ortiz. His problem was Liddell and he had the best KO power in the UFC at the time, he lost to Couture who is an amazing greco roman wrestler. 

I'm a big JBJ fan and will continue to support him, but I can see how Tito can pose a threat to JBJ. Right now, it doesn't seem like JBJ has that one hit finishing power, I'm sure his punches hurt but they dont have that KO power. 

I could see a prime Tito pushing JBJ up against the cage and taking him down, wearing him out, but would he win? who knows. I'm not just going to write him off though, it would be a very interesting fight. Also depends on how aggressive he is, he sits back for too long? he gets eaten up by JBJs legs. Tito can't take a beating, he wilts under it. This is why I don't like talking about past champs vs present, too many variables on how a fighter can win and how.

The last hope of someone defeating JBJ was Rashad, but he came in with a horrible gameplan, or just didn't use it effectively. He played JBJs game, staying on the outside, not attempting enough takedowns to keep him guessing. And Henderson will even be easier of a fight for JBJ. Yes I know about the H-BOMB, but he is as one dimension now as they come. JBJ will have no problem staying on the outside and picking him apart. The Hendo who fought Shogun in that amazing match? he gets destroyed by JBJ.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> im pretty sure i remember why i put you on ignore. arguing with people you are broadly in agreement with. let me see...i dont buy the jones is simply better at everything argument. based on what? based on what is jones better at all forms of wrestling? the rib shots are a good point.


Based on having watched literally every one of both of their fights, having trained in wrestling myself, and having eyes. Based on the ability to utilize all three of those things to come a well reasoned conclusion. Tito would get hurt trying to come in for one of those takedowns. 



lolwut said:


> how about look up logic in the dictionary and come back with a working vocabulary you actually understand rather than a misunderstanding of the concept of evolution and some weird assertion of validity based on membership of an internet page. the evolution by armbar excuse is rampant. your lazy musings and confirmation bias, have been the closest thing to an actual break down in the history of this thread.


And all of this is completely pointless, insulting, and has nothing to do with anything I said. You using the word logic means so much less than nothing that the word actually took damage and can now only be used by 13 year olds with nothing better to do than troll forums. 

Hmm... maybe it was used correctly after all... :thumbsup:



lolwut said:


> ok, so weve established that tito is vulnerable to certain things. we know that. what we dont know is if jones is vulnerable to relentless takedowns and submission wrestling. tell me who has actually come at him like that in the way a prime tito would?
> 
> titos a pretty big dude. he is 6'2" and was a beast in his day. i wouldnt just laugh him out of contention without properly weighing up what would actually happen.


Tito is a big dude who would be dwarfed by Jones. Except for his head. That gives me an idea.

Tito's head versus Bigfoot's for the bantamweight title!



lolwut said:


> im not quite sure where you got your sex ed. how on earth does one use up their body. you do realise how you came to be? or that your exes has sex before you. oh but wait, she has the money for plastic surgery... which puts her up there with hollywood.
> 
> *dude, say what you say, but her social value is a great big bloody mountain and you are a little pissant shitting on the blade of grass at the bottom of it.*
> 
> ...


More brilliant gems from someone who will be banned in the next few days.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread needs to be in the troll hall of fame.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> This thread needs to be in the troll hall of fame.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


Nah... his other troll threads were a lot more entertaining. Here he is just gently asking for the hangman to put the noose around his neck. In the others he brought the rope, the stage, slipped the noose himself and then screamed for a mod to drop the trapdoor after the crowd gathered. Even put in a nice spasmodic jerk or two and a post strangulation bowel release. 

It was quite a professional trolling job.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it is just a matter of perspective. In Tito's prime, Jon Jones would have been around 13 years old. I'm not saying it still wouldn't be a hell of a fight but Tito might be able to pull out the win if he stuck to his game plan and came in injury free.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, no. Your going to HOF Tito, time to use other methods to sell your upcoming fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tito Ortiz... the original Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Tito Ortiz... the original Chael Sonnen.


In his prime he could out promo Sonnen. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> In his prime he could out promo Sonnen. :sarcastic12:


:laugh:
Exactly!

In about 2 years, when Chael Sonnen is a washed up bum, I could easily hear him saying dumb Titoesque stuff.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

well this dude is getting iggied for basically being a turnip. but lets be fair and break it down like the father he never had first. 



deadmanshand said:


> Based on having watched literally every one of both of their fights, having trained in wrestling myself, and having eyes. Based on the ability to utilize all three of those things to come a well reasoned conclusion. Tito would get hurt trying to come in for one of those takedowns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two things. tito kept the lights on when the ufc was a joke. *theres a good chance there would be no mmaforums if it werent for tito*. much less children like yourself appealing to authority they dont have and witlessly attempting to patronise adults. 

so i could give a shit if some 3 person website with the integrity of toilet graffiti bans itself from my living room for objecting to some girl calling him an ugly shit wrestler. 



deadmanshand said:


> Nah... his other troll threads were a lot more entertaining. Here he is just gently asking for the hangman to put the noose around his neck. In the others he brought the rope, the stage, slipped the noose himself and then screamed for a mod to drop the trapdoor after the crowd gathered. Even put in a nice spasmodic jerk or two and a post strangulation bowel release.
> 
> It was quite a professional trolling job.



right... i insulted you and you insulted an atg fighter who basically helped to sustain the dog that this website fleas on the back off. so i should be banned. or rather you might all get angry and leave my living room. doors there mate. unless you are paying for my broadband or somehow can ban the internet...good luck. facepalm. 

i already banned you via iggy. but you kept replying. how about you leave again and take your transparent suicidal projection about hanging yourself with you. i aint your therapist son, and them voices might be right...

also ... for you and every other posting poser who is telling me they have dvd collections of dark ufcs...or that 6'4 jones dwarfs 6'2 tito...or that he trains wrestling without naming styles or even acknowledging titos pedigree in submission wrestling(smfh)...

A List Of Fallacious Arguments


Ad Hominem (Argument To The Man)
Affirming The Consequent
Amazing Familiarity
Ambiguous Assertion
Appeal To Anonymous Authority
Appeal To Authority
Appeal To Coincidence
Appeal To Complexity
Appeal To False Authority
Appeal To Force
Appeal To Pity (Appeal to Sympathy, The Galileo Argument)
Appeal To Widespread Belief (Bandwagon Argument, Peer Pressure, Appeal To Common Practice)
Argument By Dismissal
Argument By Emotive Language (Appeal To The People)
Argument By Fast Talking
Argument By Generalization
Argument By Gibberish (Bafflement)
Argument By Half Truth (Suppressed Evidence)
Argument By Laziness (Argument By Uninformed Opinion)
Argument By Personal Charm
Argument By Pigheadedness (Doggedness)
Argument By Poetic Language
Argument By Prestigious Jargon
Argument By Question
Argument By Repetition (Argument Ad Nauseam)
Argument by Rhetorical Question
Argument By Scenario
Argument By Selective Observation
Argument By Selective Reading
Argument By Slogan
Argument By Vehemence
Argument From Adverse Consequences (Appeal To Fear, Scare Tactics)
Argument From Age (Wisdom of the Ancients)
Argument From Authority
Argument From False Authority
Argument From Personal Astonishment
Argument From Small Numbers
Argument From Spurious Similarity
Argument Of The Beard
Argument To The Future
Bad Analogy
Begging The Question (Assuming The Answer, Tautology)
Burden Of Proof
Causal Reductionism (Complex Cause)
Contrarian Argument
Changing The Subject (Digression, Red Herring, Misdirection, False Emphasis)
Cliche Thinking
Common Sense
Complex Question (Tying)
Confusing Correlation And Causation
Disproof By Fallacy
Equivocation
Error Of Fact
Euphemism
Exception That Proves The Rule
Excluded Middle (False Dichotomy, Faulty Dilemma, Bifurcation)
Extended Analogy
Failure To State
Fallacy Of Composition
Fallacy Of Division
Fallacy Of The General Rule
Fallacy Of The Crucial Experiment
False Cause
False Compromise
Genetic Fallacy (Fallacy of Origins, Fallacy of Virtue)
Having Your Cake (Failure To Assert, or Diminished Claim)
Hypothesis Contrary To Fact
Inconsistency
Inflation Of Conflict
Internal Contradiction
Least Plausible Hypothesis
Lies
Meaningless Questions
Misunderstanding The Nature Of Statistics (Innumeracy)
Moving The Goalposts (Raising The Bar, Argument By Demanding Impossible Perfection)
Needling
Non Sequitur
Not Invented Here
Outdated Information
Pious Fraud
Poisoning The Wells
Psychogenetic Fallacy
Reductio Ad Absurdum
Reductive Fallacy (Oversimplification)
Reifying
Short Term Versus Long Term
Slippery Slope Fallacy (Camel's Nose)
Special Pleading (Stacking The Deck)
Statement Of Conversion
Stolen Concept
Straw Man (Fallacy Of Extension)
Two Wrongs Make A Right (Tu Quoque, You Too)
Weasel Wording


enjoy the rest of your life eh...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> “ I think he's a guy who pound-for-pound -- at the time we were hurting -- tried to do more damage to [the UFC] than anyone in the history of this company. ”
> 
> -- UFC president Dana White, on Tito Ortiz in an interview with MMAWeekly


Many come from the line of thinking that the UFC owes Tito Ortiz, I think Tito owes the UFC. He made a lot of money fighter lesser fighters and then he made more money losing to better men. What I would have given to see Tito face Nog, CC, or Fedor in a ring under pride rules during those open weight years.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> I thought you left for Sherdog.
> 
> You should still consider it as you're such a horrible poster, you make TLL look like Limba.



right...appeals to popularity and hive mind. im not even getting into how ridiculous that is, how about..this...

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (3 members and 2 guests)...

...or how categorically worthless your flame post was next to the on topic one it was linking from me. 

im pretty sure you got butthurt and took your ball and ran off. but you are back in my living room so... the truth is here and the door is there once again. no one is keeping you and your 1 friend here. 




John8204 said:


> Many come from the line of thinking that the UFC owes Tito Ortiz, I think Tito owes the UFC. He made a lot of money fighter lesser fighters and then he made more money losing to better men. What I would have given to see Tito face Nog, CC, or Fedor in a ring under pride rules during those open weight years.


im not about to flame you for a coherent point, well made. but seriously. its quite simple. ufc had no roster and no viewers. it had no distribution and was being attacked by john mccain and fox news (ironically). in fact being attacked by fox was the ufcs best shot at publicity and distribution...

for a short while tito was one of the only reasons anyone even tried to watch ufc, nevermind actually pay for the experience.

UFC25
Lightweight bout: Laverne Clark vs. Koji Oishi
Middleweight bout: Ikuhisa Minowa vs. Joe Slick
Heavyweight bout: Ron Waterman vs. Satoshi Honma
Middleweight bout: Sanae Kikuta vs. Eugene Jackson
Middleweight bout: Murilo Bustamante vs. Yoji Anjo
Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Tito Ortiz vs. Wanderlei Silva




UFC 12 - 122,000
UFC 13-32 - n/a
UFC 33 - 75,000
UFC 34 - 45,000-60,000
UFC 35 - 35,000
UFC 36 - 45,000-60,000
UFC 37 - 45,000-60,000
UFC 38 - 45,000-60,000
UFC 39 - 45,000-60,000
UFC 40 - 150,000
UFC 41 - 60,000
UFC 42 - 35,000 
UFC 43 - 49,000
UFC 44 - 94,000
UFC 45 - 40,000
UFC 46 - 77,000


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

lolwut said:


> too many levels of unhealthy attitudes to women, baseless hubris and complete denial of the sexual histories of everyone you ever...


The way you talk about a completely standard looking pornstar as if she's the most beautiful woman of all time is weird. You are a weird guy.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> The way you talk about a completely standard looking pornstar as if she's the most beautiful woman of all time is weird. You are a weird guy.


yawn. 

no. 

the way you pathetically try to psychoanalise complete strangers with a total lack of insight is weird. thinking pornstars are most likely hotter than random anonymous posters is not weird. thinking they are more successful than random anonymous posters is not weird. acting like you know what weird is, when you take cultural context from a tiny page on the internet about a declining cult sport featuring men wrestling half naked with other men... is weird.

being a fanatic in said sport is certainly a little bit more questionable than knowing who the **** jessa jameson is or wasting a few tissues on her when i was younger. 

like seriously bro, your whole perspective is a joke. but im sure you can find one of the three members who are currently viewing this thread or the 9 odd people who come here to agree with you.


----------



## Cat Smasher (Jun 17, 2012)

Jones has outwrestled every guy who was supposed to have a higher pedigree of it then him. He threw Hamill around, who in turn threw Tito around (even if it was past prime tito). 

He would get TKOed pretty easily, but still he was a beast in his day.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol at this thread.

You couldn't pay me to bang a porn star. Maybe when I was a teen and just wanted to **** anything that moved I woulda done it. The thought of that now absolutely disgusts me. I would be scared shitless for months about what STD might pop up.

Also, you're out of your ******* mind if you think prime Tito would beat prime Jones. The scary thing is, we don't even know if Jones is in his prime yet. Jones wins everwhere. Striking, wrestling, and submissions.



lolwut said:


> yawn.
> 
> no.
> 
> ...


Who is Jessa Jameson?

FYI, people like Snookie are celebrities who are "far out of my league". According to your logic, she wouldn't even pay me the time of day. :sarcastic12:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lol at this thread.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to bang a porn star. Maybe when I was a teen and just wanted to **** anything that moved I woulda done it. The thought of that now absolutely disgusts me. I would be scared shitless for months about what STD might pop up.
> 
> ...



thread argument started when some girl said tito was ugly and a shit wrestler. 

dont come the expert with me. your whole bloody front is ridiculous in the context. titos missus aint my pin up, but shes done a lot better than 99.9999% of the 3 men and a dog that use this site. im pretty damn sure she is infinitely hotter than the girl who was calling tito ugly and has a lot more social value, money, and fans im sure. 

you are certainly right that people who are infinitely more successful than you would probably have you tasered for going near them uninvited. thats the world were living in son. 

dont paint me into a corner. my objection is to someone entering this room to say tito was an ugly shit wrestler. the dude kept the ufc on life support. its ridiculous. nevermind his accomplishments in mma/submission wrestling and amatuer wrestling. 

and no its not "nutz" to speculate. unless this thread is some fighter bashing troll job and you are a fighter bashing troll, and no one let me in on the secret...this thread is meant to be exactly that. a speculation on a previous great v a new one. 

hate me for being the one guy on here not trying to bash the living shit out of the guy who kept the whole bloody ufc alive in the first place, just so 12 year old girls could one day speculate on how they compare looks wise to justin bloody bieber. 

im the bad guy. right...


whats wrong with you people?


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryan1522 said:


> As for the OP, I think it's safe to say that Tito is delusional to think he could beat Jones in his prime. Tito was great in his prime, but the evolution of the game has far surpassed his talents and so too, has the caliber of athlete as it will continue to do so.


I agree with absolutely everything you said here. Tito WAS a beast back in the day. That's the best way to describe him. He was a new kind of breed at that time. However, in their primes, Bones gets the edge every time. Much more evolved. The sport has evolved. Is it close to boxing yet? Absolutely not. And to be honest it probably never will be, but back in Tito's prime and old washed up Ken Shamrock was still a contender...let's get real here.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

BamaNasty said:


> I agree with absolutely everything you said here. Tito WAS a beast back in the day. That's the best way to describe him. He was a new kind of breed at that time. However, in their primes, Bones gets the edge every time. Much more evolved. The sport has evolved. Is it close to boxing yet? Absolutely not. And to be honest it probably never will be, but back in Tito's prime and old washed up Ken Shamrock was still a contender...let's get real here.


the savage irony is that it werent so long ago that ken was the old man everyone was laughing at and tito was the new. 

it will be jones turn soon enough.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

lolwut said:


> thread argument started when some girl said tito was ugly and a shit wrestler.
> 
> dont come the expert with me. your whole bloody front is ridiculous in the context. titos missus aint my pin up, but shes done a lot *better than 99.9999% of the 3 men and a dog that use this site.* im pretty damn sure she is infinitely hotter than the girl who was calling tito ugly *and has a lot more social value, money, and fans im sure.*
> 
> ...


Numbered responses correspond to bolded statements in the order in which they appear:

After reading the this thread in it's entirety I would like to express my thoughts on some of your particular points in the above comment and some of the comments you have made in general regarding evolution of mma. 

1) It's funny that you continually mention how the forum has only 3 users and compare users to pissants on blades of grass at the bottom of Jenna Jameson's social value mountain. If the forum is such a lowly existence for cowards and pissants then why do you continue to post here? You fail to see that YOU are 1 of those 3 people on here!

2)I agree 100 percent that Sharon's comments regarding Tito being ugly or weird looking have no place here. However, the fact that you have listed social value, money and fans as things of importance only stands to further perpetuate your pretentiousness.

3)Tito did do a lot for the sport and kept the fire burning in a time when the sport was relatively unknown and being touted as human cock fighting by 'experts' who did by chance know about the existence of it. That being said, I am not some how infinitely indebted to Tito and cannot speculate on whether or not I think he can or cannot be beat by Jon Jones, especially when he outlandishly speculates himself that he could in fact beat him in his prime. Him saying that is so unbelievably Tito-esque because it cannot be proved or disproved, and is thus left for bottom feeders such as you and I to debate it on an internet forum with 3 users. Furthermore, I am not trying to bash Tito, I am trying to analyze the fighting styles of each fighter.


Lastly your general comments about ignoring the evolution of mma, because you are so hung up on the scientific definition of evolution is ludicrous.

Yes, I'm well aware that evolution cannot occur within a single entity, and when a single fighter says they have evolved it does kind of make me squeamish. To dismiss the evolution of a sport that occurs through the transfer of knowledge of techniques through tens of thousands of people is not simply an oversight by you, it is a complete and utter blunder. The sport 'evolves' and continues to 'evolve' because fighters are constantly adding pieces to their games that did not exist in the minds of fighters in the early days of the UFC because the techniques themselves did not exist or they were not available to them. MMA trainers that specialize in all disciplines of the sport clearly were not as accessible back when Tito was in his prime and still had a decent learning curve. How am I to believe that a guy who was a good collegiate wrestler that utilized ground and pound as his primary method 10 years ago in his prime, could beat a multi-faceted fighter in Jon Jones that has amazing greco wrestling, BJJ, judo and muay thai? Tito's style, although effective, was way more simplistic 10 years ago, and there is a reason that same style isn't working today, whihc is why we are seeing the well rounded athlete dominate every division. The sport no longer garners to the simplistic style that Tito had.


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

man i'm sooo jelly of tito ortiz
oh wait, no I'm not










there is nothing about her that I find attractive, except for that she is super rich, so given the opportunity I'd consider gold digging her through a marriage and filing for divorce immediately to take half

she is an ugly slag, comes from a trailer trash family and she's been a whore for way longer than half her life and addicted to drugs for years. Most of her body is fake and plastic, and its really starting to show, she is going to end up looking like Donatella Versace in a few years. the amount of emotional baggage a woman like that carries is way more than I would ever care to deal with or even hear about. 

I pity Tito Ortiz because while losers may be salivating over her and feeling envy I think that its the most pathetic, narcissistic marriage I've ever seen


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

lolwut said:


> the savage irony is that it werent so long ago that ken was the old man everyone was laughing at and tito was the new.
> 
> it will be jones turn soon enough.


The real irony here is that this statement is the premise of the evolution of mixed martial arts that you have so affirmably denied. 

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RWCNT said:


> The way you talk about a completely standard looking pornstar as if she's the most beautiful woman of all time is weird. You are a weird guy.


I said the same thing and was told something about erecttile disfunction and something about my insecurity with women. I guess in the time he was banned he decided being 12 on a forum sucks so he changed up his image and became an adult got a degree and now he's more intelligent than a guy with a degree from Columbia. Man I love the internet...

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Gunt said:


>


Dude don't post Prometheus spoilers without a warning....oh wait that's not the alien.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

This thread escalated pretty quickly. 

Anyways, I can't see a "prime Tito" beating Jones in any aspect. I appreciate that Tito went on a tear back in the day but even back when he was destroying lesser men none of them could offer what Jones offers. Jones would destroy Tito now and then.

Also I'm not even sure what the argument about Jenna is about. Are you guys arguing whether or not she is attractive, porn stars are disgusting or what? Even the porn argument kinda got derailed I think.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

This thread:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

lolwut said:


> thread argument started when some girl said tito was ugly and a shit wrestler.
> 
> dont come the expert with me. your whole bloody front is ridiculous in the context. titos missus aint my pin up, but shes done a lot better than 99.9999% of the 3 men and a dog that use this site. im pretty damn sure she is infinitely hotter than the girl who was calling tito ugly and has a lot more social value, money, and fans im sure.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know if I'm being trolled or you are this.... well... special.

1. I haven't bashed Tito. The guy was a hell of a fighter during his time. I support him in the HOF. He, along with 99% of other LHW's, would get utterly destroyed by Jones. Prime or not.

2. MMA has evolved. However you are clearly far more obsessed with this argument than anyone else.

3. So you assume that because someone has acquired wealth and fame that everyone else is somehow beneath them and should be in awe of their presence?

4. You don't know much of anything about me, so I'd love to know how you think Jenna Jameson is more successful than me. It's obvious you judge someones success by the amount of money they make. That in itself explains a lot about you.

5. She can have her money... it was made while simultaneously depleting her morals and everything else in her personal life. Every square inch of every possible intimate experience of the woman has been made more public than arguably any other girl in recent history.

6. If you are so upset at the 3 members on this site for clearly showing you to be a trolling nut job, then just leave. No one will miss you.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What are we talking about again? :confused02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Mods - I think we've given him enough rope. Can we just get rid of him before he tells someone to go **** their dead mother again? Please?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lolwut said:


> this is titos missus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't his girl. Have you seen her lately? She's not what is in that picture.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Who cares what her face looks like now, that's why men invented paper bags.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

i can see the truth hurts. 

tito was good, pornstars are hot, and tiny little web sites obsessing over semi naked men rolling around in a cage shouldnt really be calling people weird. 

its like you honestly have no idea how little you mean or how obscure and discarded your creepy world view is. 

you guys are ridiculous lol. 

i dont really know what more to say.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

lolwut said:


> i dont really know what more to say.


Thank god. :thumb02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> i can see the truth hurts.
> 
> tito was good, pornstars are hot, and tiny little web sites obsessing over semi naked men rolling around in a cage shouldnt really be calling people weird.
> 
> ...


This, ladies and gentlemen, is called projection. Also trolling, idiotic, and needlessly insulting. Like every other post he has made on this site. Can we be done with this?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

lolwut said:


> tito was good, pornstars are hot, and tiny little web sites obsessing over semi naked men rolling around in a cage shouldnt really be calling people weird.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> This, ladies and gentlemen, is called projection. Also trolling, idiotic, and needlessly insulting. Like every other post he has made on this site. Can we be done with this?


that ladies and gentlemen is an appeal to an invisible audience of "2 people viewing this thread." like he is addressing congress or something. you live underneath a rock in the bog farm of cyberspace. no one gives a shit what you think mate. 

and now he is misusing the projection accusation i posted earlier on a guy who was talking in graphic detail about suicide... 

does your head even work son.

youve done nothing but insult people. its not my fault youre crap at it. 

and yes, lets ban a guy for objecting to tito being called a fat ugly wrestler and for stating that pornstars are hot. 

those rules. keep on enforcing them like they are meant to be enforced and you might have 6 people on this site by the end of the day.

the reality is you just cant take it that people have a different opinion than you. why even have a forum in the first place. not everyone is an idiot. get over it. 

this is a transparent fighter bashing thread and you are trolling it. dont make me the bad guy for pointing it out.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

oldfan said:


>












do i get more points in the tired lazy jpeg competition?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh god his wit is undeniable! I am crushed on a deep personal level. How can I go on after being dealt such a blow strengthened by his keen insight into myself!

:bored04:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Oh god his wit is undeniable! I am crushed on a deep personal level. How can I go on after being dealt such a blow strengthened by his keen insight into myself!
> 
> :bored04:












a double fault would probably not be the best place to start. 

il sit here and wait for you to get your game back.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Soo, uhh how about that Tito Ortiz.. :confused05:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Soo, uhh how about that Tito Ortiz.. :confused05:


He has one helluva noggin!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Someone wake me up when he posts something fresh.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously how the **** is this thread not closed yet...

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Seriously how the **** is this thread not closed yet...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


I bribed the mods because it's keeping me mildly entertained. :hug:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on guys lets get back on topic


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Seriously how the **** is this thread not closed yet...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


im guessing the mods agree that calling tito an ugly shit wrestler is fighter bashing. porn stars are indeed usually hotter than anonymous posters, this thread is indeed a troll attempt thread at fighter bashing. maybe.. just maybe the fact i am not hating on the guy who kept the ufc alive in the shit years could be a seen by some as reasonable attitude, but they dont want to offend the hive troll mind on a forum with more mods than posters.

thats my guess. 

tito would be a handful for anyone is my prediction for the fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

lolwut said:


> im guessing the mods agree that calling tito an ugly shit wrestler is fighter bashing. porn stars are indeed usually hotter than anonymous posters, this thread is indeed a troll attempt thread at fighter bashing. maybe.. just maybe the fact i am not hating on the guy who kept the ufc alive in the shit years could be a seen by some as reasonable attitude, but they dont want to offend the hive troll mind on a forum with more mods than posters.
> 
> thats my guess.
> 
> tito would be a handful for anyone is my prediction for the fight.


Once a thread reaches the point where people talk about a fighter's wife it can pretty much be considered derailed. I haven't even read the last three pages or so because to me it's just a load of irrelevant crap. the fact that it continues to be at the center of the discussion means the thread is not dealing with MMA anymore.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Once a thread reaches the point where people talk about a fighter's wife it can pretty much be considered derailed. I haven't even read the last three pages or so because to me it's just a load of irrelevant crap. the fact that it continues to be at the center of the discussion means the thread is not dealing with MMA anymore.


one would expect, at the very least, people trying to break down how the fight would go. 

the thread was basically going, "titos old and he has a big head, and hes ugly".

and laughably..."hes a shit wrestler"

and me retorting with "hes actually an all time great who kept the ufc alive, and hes wife is hotter than your wet dreams."

thats basically what you missed.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> one would expect, at the very least, people trying to break down how the fight would go.
> 
> the thread was basically going, "titos old and he has a big head, and hes ugly".
> 
> ...


The first of which nobody is arguing and the second of which is purely personal opinion. 

Saying that Prime Ortiz versus Jones would not be a competitive fight is not disrespectful to his legacy or what he did for the sport. It is simply a logical conclusion from comparing the skills that they have shown and their raw athletic abilities.

Simple point of fact, Jones outwrestled Hamill who was Tito's wrestling coach for the longest time and a far more decorated collegiate wrestler. And he did so casually. Jones has also demonstrated significant striking ability in using his reach. Which would be a 12" reach advantage against Tito. That can be overcome but not by Tito's level of boxing.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> The first of which nobody is arguing and the second of which is purely personal opinion.
> 
> Saying that Prime Ortiz versus Jones would not be a competitive fight is not disrespectful to his legacy or what he did for the sport. It is simply a logical conclusion from comparing the skills that they have shown and their raw athletic abilities.
> 
> Simple point of fact, Jones outwrestled Hamill who was Tito's wrestling coach for the longest time and a far more decorated collegiate wrestler. And he did so casually. Jones has also demonstrated significant striking ability in using his reach. Which would be a 12" reach advantage against Tito. That can be overcome but not by Tito's level of boxing.


another great post. 

i tend to believe that all time greats have the extra something that makes them competitive and gives them a chance. jones demolition of so many atgs, would be the counter point. tito would relentlessly pressure jones looking for the takedown. he has a great chin and is hard to submit. and this is fresh, adcc, out for blood tito.

i look at titos 6'2 frame and i imagine how it would go. 

the answer is that hed have a chance, and hed either get hurt really badly or hed do something special. 

im not saying hed win, but i wouldnt ever rule him out completely.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously guys...close this thing.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

More eye catching than the obvious nonsense in the OP, is the subtle retrospective excuse making that we all know Tito for. 

He basically outright states that the Bader win was the last time he was healthy...meaning he was injured in his last two lossses. :laugh:

I bet he had a cracked skull.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

:thumb02:

Anyway, 2 things come to mind:

1) Tito getting attention/hype for the upcoming fight.
2) Most any fighter who was ranked amongst the top 5 of their div at one time would give anyone else a good showing, _in their prime_.

IDK nothing really shocking here, IMO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> Anyway, 2 things come to mind:
> 
> ...


Did he go insane from me berating him about Djokovic and get banned? 

Tito would get demolished he can't even handle Lil Nog's gnp or Forrest's striking.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Some threads need locked... This thread needs a young priest and an old priest...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> The first of which nobody is arguing and the second of which is purely personal opinion.
> 
> Saying that Prime Ortiz versus Jones would not be a competitive fight is not disrespectful to his legacy or what he did for the sport. It is simply a logical conclusion from comparing the skills that they have shown and their raw athletic abilities.
> 
> Simple point of fact, *Jones outwrestled Hamill who was Tito's wrestling coach for the longest time* and a far more decorated collegiate wrestler. And he did so casually. Jones has also demonstrated significant striking ability in using his reach. Which would be a 12" reach advantage against Tito. That can be overcome but not by Tito's level of boxing.


Hamill was Titos wrestling coach??? Is this right??? I remember Tito being Hamills coach. :confused02:




osmium said:


> Did he go insane from me berating him about Djokovic and get banned?
> 
> Tito would get demolished he can't even handle Lil Nog's gnp or Forrest's striking.


Giving yourself a bit more credit then you probably should.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Hamill was Titos wrestling coach??? Is this right??? I remember Tito being Hamills coach. :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, my posts are gone so I was wondering what happened.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Hamill was Titos wrestling coach??? Is this right??? I remember Tito being Hamills coach. :confused02:


Tito was Hamill's mma coach. After TUF Hamill was his wrestling coach.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Tito was Hamill's mma coach. After TUF Hamill was his wrestling coach.


I see.

They both have pretty bad MMA wrestling. Neither can set up a decent takedown if their lives dependent on it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Man tito's so thick it's disturbing. You don't say stuff like this, he's not in his prime anymore so what's the point, to just make yourself feel better. Tito needs to get some therapy, he's in real dire need of it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> This is the third quote from you posting your thoughts on the looks of fighters. Considering your new that's a few too many for me.
> 
> Quite honestly I don't care if you think the fighters are "cute", "ugly" or "hot".
> 
> ...


That's a double standard if I've ever seen one. Have you seen how posters react to female MMA fighters? Each popular FMMA thread you see has at least one comment about their looks, whether it's "Ronda's ass looks great in tights!" or "Cyborg looks like a ******* dude." It's only fair to let them do it too.

As for the actual topic, it's possible. Tito was a beast back in the day. Prime Tito could've pulled something off.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

We should have an option to rate a thread because this one is classic,and Tito is a bigger troll then Lolwut if he thinks he had a chance against Jones, honestly whats next people saying Prime Frank would of beat Jones?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> We should have an option to rate a thread because this one is classic,and Tito is a bigger troll then Lolwut if he thinks he had a chance against Jones, honestly whats next people saying Prime Frank would of beat Jones?


Which Frank are we talking here? Frank Shamrock was a killer in his prime, the guy ran through people and he was fighting at least one, maybe two weight classes above where he should have been fighting. Though not trying to argue he would have beaten Jones.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Which Frank are we talking here? Frank Shamrock was a killer in his prime, the guy ran through people and he was fighting at least one, maybe two weight classes above where he should have been fighting. Though not trying to argue he would have beaten Jones.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


Yup that one


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

:laugh: Wow, funniest thing I've read in a loooooong time. Tito would get hellbowed into a coma.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Ryan1522 said:


> This is the third quote from you posting your thoughts on the looks of fighters. Considering your new that's a few too many for me.
> 
> Quite honestly I don't care if you think the fighters are "cute", "ugly" or "hot".
> 
> ...


You got a problem with my taste then don't look at my posts Mr Grumpy!!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought you said that you weren't coming back?

It's not your taste that bothers us. It's that every post is about how attractive the fighter is or how much better looking than the woman you are. Both are pointless for different reasons and neither add anything to the discussion beyond giving us an adequate idea of who you fantasize about.

Which - from your posts - is probably you.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> I thought you said that you weren't coming back?
> 
> It's not your taste that bothers us. It's that every post is about how attractive the fighter is or how much better looking than the woman you are.
> 
> Which - from your posts - is probably you.


When you say us do you mean just you?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

And the numerous others who have said something about it in multiple threads, Bknmax. So if you think that I am about 8 different regular posters then yes I mean me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Can we please close this thread, its turned into a factory for making haterade.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> And the numerous others who have said something about it in multiple threads, Bknmax. So if you think that I am about 8 different regular posters then yes I mean me.


Said what exactly? You're bitching about a poster having an opinion on how someone looks lol cry me a river


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

beat off to perhaps.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Sharon, just click on that ignore button. The fact that people are crying over the fact you said Tito looks weird just shows that they have more estrogen running through their veins than you. I mean, so what? Tito does look weird. 

Also, i think its strange that lolwut is making a case for Tito, using his record as proof, while also admitting that the division and pretty much the ufc was little more than a baron wasteland. 

But i agree this thread has run its course, far too much negativity, sexism and contradictions.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Said what exactly? You're bitching about a poster having an opinion on how someone looks lol cry me a river


I said something because it's every post she makes and others have made comments about it. Every one is about the fighter's appearance or her own. If she did it in threads I wasn't reading I wouldn't care. 

If you don't like that I made comment about it. Well I'm all out of ****s to give right now.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Closed


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I said something because it's every post she makes and others have made comments about it. Every one is about the fighter's appearance or her own. If she did it in threads I wasn't reading I wouldn't care.
> 
> If you don't like that I made comment about it. Well I'm all out of ****s to give right now.


Theres a perfectly working ignore button here. Use it and you won't have to see any of her posts as long as you want.


----------

